# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  'Americans 'Need to pay' for Chinese emissions'

## Traveler

This is a statement made by the US Commerce secretary Gary Locke during his visit to China this week:


_“It’s important that those who consume the products being made all around the world to the benefit of America — and it’s our own consumption activity that’s causing the emission of greenhouse gases, then quite frankly Americans need to pay for that.”_ 

What do _you_ think?

----------


## grosslewis

Scientific American Digital; Briefings on Science; Classics from SA Archives ... In contrast, aggregated emissions of all Chinese provinces have .... Fox news in fact the entire mainstream media like SCIAM are paid by Big Oil

----------


## ancintaberry

Scientific American Digital; Briefings on Science; Classics from SA Archives ... In contrast, aggregated emissions of all Chinese provinces hav

----------

